# who likes balloons?



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

heres a video of harry enjoying a balloon, he plays for ages with them,
does anybody elses dogs love balloons as much.
hope you like it,
michellex

.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Surprised he didn't pop the balloon and love how he pulls the balloon via the string closer to himself

My dog loves carrying big rocks and tennis balls


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Maddie does but always pops them, then looks around wondering where it went  she's not the brightest! x


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I cant stand balloons , they scare me then i get freeked out if they get too near me , i know its daft . ,:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Jess loves them but always pops them in seconds and then tries to eat the baloon skin...so she doesnt get them very often. 

If a person drinks the helium out of a balloon and then talks to her shes gets 'sideways head' and her ears stand up and she barks and gets really low, army crawls to them and does this silly growl whilst wagging her tail


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's just soooo cute

My three would have popped that in a second and spoilt all their fun , your lads clever enough not to 

What breed is he , I think he's adorable


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought a packet of them for mine and he got uber excited  I had to try and hide to blow them up as he was so wound up by them! They lasted no time however and he popped them in seconds. Yours is so good with it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That's so cute 
He's really having fun - I can't believe the balloon didn't pop straight away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Holly is scared of them and will run into another room. Not sure why she is frightened of them. Shadow barks at them and charges at them and they usually pop in no time at all he then runs away scared so we don't have ballons around the dogs much and Chaos has only seen his first balloon the other day on my daughters birthday and didnt really pay too much attention to them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster loves them he chases them around barking and bouncing them and then when they pop he stands there staring at them confused. It's so funny to watch


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

mese, he is a springer x, with dont know what, but hes very springer like, just hasnt got the height.
he keeps me going as going through tough times.
michelle x


----------



## lkm (Apr 27, 2011)

My black lab (passed a few years back) loved playing with balloons. 

Her favorite was the water balloons filled with either air or water. She would so carefully pick them up by the end, then play keep it in the air. Each time it dropped she very carefully picked it up again and started over.

If they had water in she would carefully carry it around till it popped and enjoy trying to lick the water up =) So many fun memories.....


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

my brother in laws dog loves balloons lol i love to watch them play with them


----------

